# Clovelly kings



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
I know there are a lot of fishing trips organised for this weekend, but I am going out on the big bad scary ocean on Saturday morning chasing some royalty - kingies.
Launch at 0530 from Gordon's Bay (Clovelly) ramp. Try and get some squid from the Bay then head mout to Wedding Cake Island and check for the water boiling and seagulls.
Wind will be 7Kn NE with .7mt waves. Increasing to 11Kn NE by 11am.
Short and sweet. But if we find the school, it will be on for young and old. 
All welcome. Will have my marine radio and Shark Shield.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Simon. Sounds great, count me in. Hope the weather holds out for us.

Dave.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am in for this Simon. I am completely unfamiliar with the area. Any chance that you could post an address to the ramp etc and make comment on the availability of parking etc.

Much appreciated.

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Simon

I'll come down if I can make it - Ive just picked up my swing and am ready to battle the kings with you - with a range of plastics, hard bodies and jiggers. I have more experience fishing on land and little in the yak - but have ocean paddled a couple of times before out the heads at Port Stephens. So I would be happy to join you and the others and hopefully you guys can show me the ropes a bit

Regards

Wopfish :shock:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

G'day Simon (wopfish). Welcome to the forum mate. I'll see you out there 

By the way....what's a wopfish?

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi JT

Havnt you heard of a WOPFISH before!!! Well sorry if you havnt mate - but I'll fill you in. When I was at university in pommyland a dear mate of mine a crazed rock climber called MAtt SZABO of Hungarian ancestry used to take the piss out of me because I smelt like a *** - (i am of half itlian ancestry) and I was very partial to anything spicey or garliccy!!!! And the fish part well that was because I liked a good old beer or several.

Hence WOPFISH - smells like a *** and drinks like a fish!!!!!!

Anyhow just heard my swings ready to pick up now from Drummoyne after a few added extras!!!!!

I'm going to test it very soon!!!!

Regards

WOPFISH


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

wopfish said:


> .
> 
> Hence WOPFISH - smells like a *** and drinks like a fish!!!!!!
> 
> Anyhow just heard my swings ready to pick up


Welcome wopfish..a sense of humour and a swing, what a combination, hope you enjoy the boat mate :wink:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Parking at Clovelly is quite easy, especially at that time of the morning. Go right down Clovelly Rd until you get to the end. Drive towards your right and park at the end there. A lot of the diving schools park there as the ramp into Gordon's Bay is easily accessible. From the car park to the ramp is only about 300mts.
I have included a map that might help.
Start at 0530
At 0500 winds will be 7Kn ENE with a 0.8mt swell
At 0930 winds will be 10Kn ENE with a 0.8mt swell
I have fished in both conditions and they are still ok. Whether there will be any kingfish still around will be the million dollar question.
My mobile is 0401 527453. SMS me or call if anyone gets lost. I will be down there around 0500. We will try and get some squid in the Gordon's Bay area before we head out. Should be a good day.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

simond11 said:


> From the car park to the ramp is only about 300mts.


ONLY about 300 meters!?!? Did you mean 30 meters Simon?

JT


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Er....yes you are right. About 30 metres from carpark.
Sorry  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Guys
I am afraid I'm going to have to bail on you tomorrow - I need to finish the final touches to the yak so I'm fully confident in the water and would rather just get my self fully functioning this weekend in a shallow bit of harbour before I tussle with the kings of the ocean - I know they can which rung rings around a newbie who is un prepared !!! So save a few for me - I will certainly be up for another trip mid week or next weekend

Regards

Wopfish

cant wait for you guiys to file the report - I will post a pic of my yak shortly once Ive attched half of Bunnings to her!!!!!!!


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Sad to hear you can't make it, Wopfish. I guess you need to be perfectly confident and at ease being on the ocean. I wouldn't suggest going out unless I was 100% sure of conditions. Never mind, next time mate.
Will let you know how we went. So far we have Gatesy, Dave73 and myself. Hopefully the kingies will still be around tomorrow...  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll try for 0500 as well (it's now 0030 - yawn).


----------

